# Available to Crew Wednesday / Thursday



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

If you need someone for a Day Trip or Floaters leaving from Galveston / Freeport / Sargeant area, give me a call at (713) 419-8352. Have before and will do Port A area, if needed.

Have money for the split, plenty of gear and clean up like it's my own.

Bernard


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Bernards a great guy to have along on your boat. Many times I fished with Bernard, & he's always a pleasure to fish with. He definitely cleans up, as he, like me, are former offshore boat owners.

He knows what it takes to run an offshore trip. For you newbies, an asset to have crew for you.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words Wade.
How you enjoying the "After-Life" of boat ownership? Days / weeks like this make it rough. (Reading and can't get in the game)
I miss "Grouper-Seeking" (Catching) with you! Take care.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

You to Bernard. Yeah, mainly I miss running the boat, clearing the jetties at o dark 30, into smooth seas..the salt smell in the air, the anticipation of the days trip. I also miss backing down on the rig, & getting the boat positioned for the drop for Groups. I love fishing, but really miss running the boat. Maybe I should put out a post, for some newbies to the offshore game, I'll run the boat for them, teach them the ropes on catching bait, & dropping for Groups.

Of course trolling was always my thing you know.

Take it easy Bernard, tight lines!


----------



## Team Masterbaiter (Jul 5, 2011)

i'm heading out thurs could really use some experience seeing how this would be my third time out. don't know how this stuff works so just talk me through it. thats why i joined this site to learn from the old salts.


----------

